# What's this?



## Linda conner (5 mo ago)

My husband passed away this year and I am trying to take care of his baby 1969 gto, what is this part and what is the proper fluid to go in it?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's the power steering pump/reservoir. Remove the lid (twist left) and you should find that it has a dipstick underneath. It should have two markings on it, one for "hot", one for "cold". Fill with power steering fluid (automatic transmission fluid also works) to the appropriate mark depending on whether the engine is hot (has been recently driven and is still hot) or cold. 

Bear


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

WELCOME
I am sorry for your loss of your mate.....
Im sure he's very proud of you being caretaker of the GTO

alot of great people here and great information 
usually fairly quick response time ,,, too

many of us have the same '69 Pontiacs and are very happy to help ..

looking at the picture I see a major issue.... I think

the alternator mounting is incorrect and very suspect

great clear picture you posted and is very helpful
'
any chance we can get a picture from the SAME position but back
a foot or so so we can see the alternator and the pump
just not as close

and maybe a picture from the front of the same area ??

it looks like the front bracket ...at the lower alternator mount has broken?
and he improvised using a chevy spacer ?

the lower alternator mounting bolt should sit in the cradle of the power steering bracket
and NOT use the spacer on the bolt ... it looks like the alternator is at an angle ...

again welcome.... we are not here to nit pick your car ... we want you to be safe

Scott T

I just posted a few pictures of a 69 power steering/alternator assembly
Picture 1 I have the alternator up against the bolt that goes through the base of the alternator
Picture Number two is kind of the shot we would like from you just a little bit from the front angle
3 this picture I am pointing to the bracket were often times the alternator bolt breaks off inside can you poke a screwdriver or a short piece of wire paper clip zip tie into that hole and make sure that there is nothing in the whole the whole should come out the back side of the aluminum bracket
4. A picture of the dog leg bracket on the front of the power steering pump that holds the bolt head going through the alternator base and into the bracket in the correct position


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> it looks like the front bracket ...at the lower alternator mount has broken?
> and he improvised using a chevy spacer ?


Funny you mentioned that. I thought it was odd and was going to ask her about it, but I didnt expect her to know the answer.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

also you asked about the correct fluid...
well...
if it were mine I was not familiar with the car I would .....
grab an old decent towel that you can put on the fender to lean on and not scratch the paint
or drip onto the paint,,,
one big thing is try and work over the fenders if you can ,,, the edge of the front bumper closest to the hood or motor now the hood is open is a VERY tender area ... that edge thepaint does NOT like to flex on that edge ... it will crack ,,, so try and NOT lean on that edge fold a blanket up and run it accross the top ,,,, 
also ALWAYS wiggle the hood left to right a bit and push TOwards the windshield then gentley 
wiggle and pull the hood down ,, its possible to KINK the hood just in front of the hinge bolt
there is a squareish hole thats made to collapse in front end collisions...

place the old towel around the pump to catch drips.... 
and a clean small piece of white paper towel 
just a half slice ..... touch a drop of the power steering fluid onto the paper towel ... is it red ?
or brown or clear ? we used to use transmission fluid in them in the old days ,, and thats red
if its smelly hot burnt ,,, we may need to address that on another chat ,,,
if its clear it probably has been recently replaced and power steering fluid should be used...

is it low now or make ing noise ??


----------



## Linda conner (5 mo ago)

What would happen if oil was put there


----------



## Linda conner (5 mo ago)

I noticed a noise that it wasn't making before I didnt know what to do I tried to post video but cant figure it out


----------



## Linda conner (5 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> WELCOME
> I am sorry for your loss of your mate.....
> Im sure he's very proud of you being caretaker of the GTO
> 
> ...


----------



## Linda conner (5 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> also you asked about the correct fluid...
> well...
> if it were mine I was not familiar with the car I would .....
> grab an old decent towel that you can put on the fender to lean on and not scratch the paint
> ...


It wasnt before but now I have a noise that I can't figure out and don't know how to post a video


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

It wont work with oil in it and youll fry the pump. However, it's also very easy to flush out


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks like the alternator bracket was changed over to a later version.. It's mounted the same as mine in a 1971 model. If oil was used in the PS fluid pump, then yes it will need to be changed and flushed.


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

I'd also be taping off that exposed 12V red wire directly off the battery with electrical tape...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If you look at the two hoses coming off the pump, you'' see that one has hose clamps and the other does not.

On the line with the hose clamp:

Jack the vehicle up until the wheels are off the ground.
Remove the hose clamp and rubber line from the back of the pump.
Run the hose into (or over) a pail under the car.
Put a rubber cap over the port on the pump that you just pulled the hose off of.
Have an assistant turn the steering wheel from side to side, while you look int he pump with a flashlight. You'll see the fluid draining out and going into your pail.
When it gets close to the bottom, add the correct Dex 2 Transmission fluid, and continue turning the steering wheel side to side, until you see the new red fluid coming out the hose going into the pail.
Remove the rubber cap, reinstall the line.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

After that, warm the car up and see if your noise goes away. If not, then you may need a new pump.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Assuming that you already have the video... click either the chain link or picture (highlighted) in the response box. 

A dialog box will open asking you to drag your video in, or browse to wherever you have it stored. 

If your video file is too big, you'll need to upload it to Youtube first and then post a link to it here.


----------



## Linda conner (5 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> It wont work with oil in it and youll fry the pump. However, it's also very easy to flush out


How do I flush it out and remember I am new to working on things


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Would you describe the noise as a "growl"? 

If so, it's probably being caused by air that has gotten into the system due to it being low/out of fluid. Getting rid of it isn't too difficult, it just takes some time. 
Here's the procedure (from Suggestions for Filling Your Power Steering System — PowerSteering.com )

Filling your Power Steering System - Suggestions

Use the manufacturer's service manual for fluid and filling. If you don’t have the service manual, these recommendations have been developed from years of experience with 1950s and up power steering pump/gearbox combinations.

Never use sealers, silicone or teflon tape on fittings

Fluid Type
Use the manufacturer’s recommended fluid. 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s GM and Ford products can use the Dexron III equivalent FORD type “F” ATF.
Modern power steering fluids are backwards compatible back to the 1960s and up.

Filling Procedure
Fill the pump’s reservoir and tires on the ground​

Start the engine for a second and turn it off (do not turn the steering wheel.) Check and refill the reservoir.​
Repeat Step 3 until the reservoir remains full. (If you turn the wheel before the system is almost full, you can cause an “air bind” in the pump pressure/flow control valve that will result in diminished or NO POWER ASSIST to the power steering gearbox.)​
With a full reservoir, start turning the steering wheel SLOWLY after starting the engine. If you hear the pump growl or moan, stop turning the wheel and turn off the engine. Check fluid level. Start the engine again; slowly move the steering wheel back and forth to expel the air.​
Check the line for leaks. And confirm the hoses aren’t rubbing against other engine parts.​
Air should be completely expelled within a day or 20 miles of driving. If you see fine air bubbles in the system after this time, there can be air sucking into the system. Check your return line clamps and/or replace old hoses.​
If following the procedure doesn't get rid of the noise, then suspect that either air is getting back into the system (probably via a leaking hose or connection), or the pump itself is going bad. Rebuilt and even new pumps are available at auto parts stores (recommend NAPA).

The website I mentioned, powersteering.com, also has instructions for flushing the system.

Bear


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Linda conner said:


> How do I flush it out and remember I am new to working on things


I listed detailed instructions, but even though it's easy and cheap, if you're not used to working on cars, it's really going to sound, look, and seem difficult.

Im sorry. These cars are 50+ years old and not many people left to work on them. Your best bet is to post your location in your profile, and hope that another member is close by.

Otherwise, attend a local car show and ask around for old skool mechanics.

Im happy to walk you through it, but it's just going to take time. All you need is one screw driver to do it.


----------



## Linda conner (5 mo ago)

BearGFR said:


> Would you describe the noise as a "growl"?
> 
> If so, it's probably being caused by air that has gotten into the system due to it being low/out of fluid. Getting rid of it isn't too difficult, it just takes some time.
> Here's the procedure (from Suggestions for Filling Your Power Steering System — PowerSteering.com )
> ...


About how much power steering fluid do I need to buy?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Linda conner said:


> About how much power steering fluid do I need to buy?


Depends on how "low" your system is, if it is at all. Generally I like to keep a couple quarts on-hand for whenever I might need it.


----------



## Linda conner (5 mo ago)

BearGFR said:


> Depends on how "low" your system is, if it is at all. Generally I like to keep a couple quarts on-hand for whenever I might need it.


I am planning on flushing it out


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Linda conner said:


> About how much power steering fluid do I need to buy?


one quart if it's empty


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Power steering pump pulley is out of alignment with water pump pulley. This can cause noise and operational issues. Looks like the wrong water pump pulley or possibly 'long' water pump for a 'short' application.


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

geeteeohguy said:


> Power steering pump pulley is out of alignment with water pump pulley. This can cause noise and operational issues. Looks like the wrong water pump pulley or possibly 'long' water pump for a 'short' application.


I see what geeteeohguy is looking at. Check that the belt is running straight between the pulleys. The first picture looks like the water pump pulley is forward of the power steering pump pulley and the belt is not running straight or parallel. Could just be the way the photo was taken but looks off.


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

It also looks like you need to replace your inline fuel filter, hard to tell exactly but it may have quite a bit of fuel tank sediment in it. Clear plastic cylinder on top of engine with hose going to carburetor on top of engine.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't get a grip on what this is?


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

the65gto said:


> I can't get a grip on what this is?
> View attachment 156570
> View attachment 156571


That is a modern in-line fuse holder. They used the positive battery wire as a kind of guide to add power from the battery to something.


----------

